# Meeting the Dog for the first time.



## LKanua (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi all.

I don't own a German Shephard nor do i know anything about them i'm purely looking for advice here.

I'm meeting my partners family tomorrow they have a female German Shephard (I have never been bitten by a dog).
I'm just wary of dogs in general how do i approach the dog? Will she bark?/Jump etc.

I've been told to expect her barking and her circling me? Is this friendly behaviour? - Please forgive my ignorance i no zero when it comes to dogs.

Thank You.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi L - does your partner's family know you are uncomfortable with dogs? Barking and circling is not appropriate behaviour from a dog upon meeting a new person. It shows insecurity. The family dog should be taking its cues from the rest of the pack and accept with confidence guests that have been invited in. 

The family probably calls this behaviour "being protective", but this is not at all what protectiveness looks like. (Don't tell them though, they'll probably be offended). 

I would explain your unease with big dogs, and ask that they have the dog on leash, or in a crate or in another room when you enter, and let the dog come and meet you after you have been there for a bit. Just ignore her, let her see you, sniff you, and find you the most boring person in the world so she turns her attention elsewhere.


----------



## LKanua (Dec 27, 2016)

Castlemaid said:


> Hi L - does your partner's family know you are uncomfortable with dogs? Barking and circling is not appropriate behaviour from a dog upon meeting a new person. It shows insecurity. The family dog should be taking its cues from the rest of the pack and accept with confidence guests that have been invited in.
> 
> The family probably calls this behaviour "being protective", but this is not at all what protectiveness looks like. (Don't tell them though, they'll probably be offended).
> 
> I would explain your unease with big dogs, and ask that they have the dog on leash, or in a crate or in another room when you enter, and let the dog come and meet you after you have been there for a bit. Just ignore her, let her see you, sniff you, and find you the most boring person in the world so she turns her attention elsewhere.



I have asked them and informed them multiple times and all the response i receive is ''Oh you'll be fine she won't bite you''


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I just find this very unconsiderate from them. My dog greets people with happy tail wags and offers of toys, but if someone informed that that they are uneasy around big dogs, I would put him away. 

If they won't do anything, the advice to ignore the dog is still the best advice.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I was also going to say just ignore her. That's probably the best thing to do if you're uncomfortable around dogs. Does your partner know how you feel? Can he or she, perhaps, intervene and put the dog on a leash, at least for the initial greeting? Most dogs are the most excitable and barky the first few minutes after a new person arrives.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Definitely as other's have said just try to ignore the dog. I would refrain from making any sudden, fast movements, loud noises, no yelling, as this might excite the dog and bring unwanted attention to you. If the dog does jump up on you or get in your face try your best to be calm and neutral, maybe turn away from the dog. Hopefully all goes well and maybe this will be a good experience for you and make you more comfortable around her the next time.


----------



## LKanua (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments.

Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## LKanua (Dec 27, 2016)

Sadly I've had to leave the dog was jumping up at me and nipped my hand when I put my hand down.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm a little late with this, but wear shoes you can just slip off if possible, so you don't have to bend over to untie/unzip them when you first come in. I hope things went well.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Like others, I'm a little bit disappointed that the owners of the dog don't sound more respectful of you, their guest.

In addition to ignoring the dog (in general), be careful to avoid direct eye contact, and don't pick up or throw or touch any dog toys/bones that may be strewn around, in case there are possessiveness problems. Good luck.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes I think the owners should show more consideration. I once had to keep our King Charles cavalier on the garage when my daughter friend visited. It was not even asked of me but I knew how much she was uncomfortable around dogs. Although I couldn't relate to this fear and my dog was incredible good. I did not want the friend to misinterpret something - it is easy to misinterpret as the friend was nervous and know nothing about dogs. I also did not want her to feel uncomfortable in my house. I had a sister n law who once had a Irish setter one dog growing up she was not afraid but was uncomfortable around dogs. When our King Charles was a pup she was mouthing puppy teething very little and was trying to play with my sister n law -who screamed she bit me. She thought the 16 week old pup bit her maliciously. You also don't want to put your dog in that position either best for the dog to be put away. Eventually my King Charles and my daughter's friend became good friends. I also agree just ignore the dog it will put him more at ease if you have no choice.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ugh! I'm sorry! Rude people, rude dog!! Stuff like this shouldn't happen, and dog owners need to step up their personal responsibility and show other people more consideration. 

I hope that they have realized that they can't rely on "Don't worry, she won't bite" and will take appropriate action to prevent further incidents.


----------



## kshadow (Oct 25, 2015)

The owners should at ALL times make the visitors their priorty. This also shows the dog that they are in charge. When I have visitors come over who are uncomfortable or scared of dogs I keep my dogs away by crating or leashing. I love dogs but I NEVER feel comfortable with dogs I don't know. Especially in their territory! I say their territory because it seems like the owners are letting their dog do the welcoming. GSD are very protective of their pack. My husband got bit by a german shepherd I posted a pic in thread "a little warning bite"
Not to scare you just be aware and if I were you I would definetly ask for the dog to be contained or leashed. 
Once again I love my dogs but I don't feel confortable with other peoples dogs or any breed as I don't know anything about their beinging up etc....
If owners would not rescpect how uncomfortable you arw I personally would not go. But that's just me. 
Didn't mean to acare you I just think the owners are putting out red flags!
Take care


----------



## LKanua (Dec 27, 2016)

I've gone to the Hospital to have it cleaned and had my tetanus injection.

I've just left suppose i better reevaluate my relationship.

I wish you all health and well being for you and all your dogs.

Thanks.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Please do come back and let us know how your visit goes. I hope you can still have a good time visiting.


----------



## LKanua (Dec 27, 2016)

I've been advised to not go back and to go home which i am now in the process of doing.

Do you advise on ever going back or staying away?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm sorry that happened, and I hope it was not a bad bite. 

My husband wasn't a dog person when I met him. He was not necessarily wary of dogs. He just didn't like them and preferred cats. He now calls himself a GSD-guy (can't quite bring himself to say he's a dog-person yet) and he loves our dogs. 

I wish the family had had more consideration for your feelings, and I am sad that your experience with GSDs did not go well. They do not all nip innocent house-guests.


----------



## kshadow (Oct 25, 2015)

LKanua said:


> Sadly I've had to leave the dog was jumping up at me and nipped my hand when I put my hand down.


Good that you left. Sorry to say this but No visitors of mine would ever have to leave, the dog would be the one contained.
Seems like their dog is completely in control of the house.
Doesn't matter what breed it is. Big dogs, little dogs, when a dog is in control of the pack it's NEVER a good thing.
Sorry you had to stress about going there but seems like you felt something wasn't right and for someone who doesn't own any dogs you know much more than the owners do! Good for you!:wink2:


----------



## kshadow (Oct 25, 2015)

LKanua said:


> I've been advised to not go back and to go home which i am now in the process of doing.
> 
> Do you advise on ever going back or staying away?


Stay away! The dog is not the problem. The owners are! The dog bit because the owners did not take any precautions!


----------



## LKanua (Dec 27, 2016)

kshadow said:


> Stay away! The dog is not the problem. The owners are!


Thanks i definitely will.

Just ridiculous with my palms open i put my hand down and it bit down thank goodness for people like you who have commented that have good sense with dogs!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

LKanua said:


> I've been advised to not go back and to go home which i am now in the process of doing.
> 
> Do you advise on ever going back or staying away?


I guess that would depend on how close you want to be to your partner's family and how much interaction you plan to have with them. Surely they can put the dog in a crate or in the yard while you visit. You could, perhaps, stay in a hotel instead of spending the night at their house if you do not live close to them. Or maybe they could come visit you at your house. I'm guessing your partner doesn't have or want a large dog? For the time being, especially if you're feeling anxious, it may be best not to go back immediately. I think some dogs can pick up on anxiety and fear and it can make them nervous.


----------



## LKanua (Dec 27, 2016)

sebrench said:


> I guess that would depend on how close you want to be to your partner's family and how much interaction you plan to have with them. Surely they can put the dog in a crate or in the yard while you visit. You could, perhaps, stay in a hotel instead of spending the night at their house if you do not live close to them. Or maybe they could come visit you at your house. I'm guessing your partner doesn't have or want a large dog?


It's his family dog raised by his family (I'v never had dogs but my siblings etc all have dogs and absolutely fine with them they've slept in bed with me etc''

I'll just stay away.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened! I didn't see your post before I commented earlier.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Plan your future social meetups with these people at a neutral location outside of their home. A restaurant, a park, a coffee shop.

You'll never be able to direct your full energy toward the human relationships and conversation in the room - you will (unfortunately) have to divide your attention and worry about the dog. Their lack of respect is disappointing, sorry you're in this uncomfortable position.


----------

